# Latest Worldwide Stats on Smartphones



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

> *Android and Apple's mobile operating systems were on 91 percent of the smartphones shipped globally in the last quarter of 2012, according to a report from IDC on Thursday, meaning that the fight for third place will be a mighty one between BlackBerry and Windows.
> 
> Google's Android operating system was on 70.1 percent of phones shipped, with Apple's iOS on 21 percent*.


http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/technolog/91-percent-smartphones-worldwide-use-android-apple-operating-systems-1C8369539


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Love how they have to get Apple into the headline, no matter what. CNET did exactly the same thing. Headline reads as if the 91% is somewhat evenly divided between Apple and Android, when in fact the lion's share of it is Android. Why not just say that 95% is made up of Android, Apple and BlackBerry?

To be fair, I was shocked to Android so far ahead of Apple.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

First off I am Android all the way, but I have to think that Apple having 20+% by having what is essentially one phone model is impressive.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> First off I am Android all the way, but I have to think that Apple having 20+% by having what is essentially one phone model is impressive.


I would say there are at least 3 iPhone models. There are definitely enough differences between the 3G, 4, and 5 for them to be considered unique.

That percentage seems to be going to the wrong way for Apple, though. While I am an Android user, it still shocks me to see how quickly things have turned.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hilmar2k;3181155 said:


> I would say there are at least 3 iPhone models. There are definitely enough differences between the 3G, 4, and 5 for them to be considered unique.
> 
> That percentage seems to be going to the wrong way for Apple, though. While I am an Android user, it still shocks me to see how quickly things have turned.


I agree that there are 3 models but those are improvements to one phone by one company. Android is on numerous phones by numerous manufacturers. So essentially one company has 20% while the 70% is shared among many companies and Android versions.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> I agree that there are 3 models but those are improvements to one phone by one company. Android is on numerous phones by numerous manufacturers. So essentially one company has 20% while the 70% is shared among many companies and Android versions.


But isn't Samsung beating Apple all by itself?


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> But isn't Samsung beating Apple all by itself?


consistanlty for the last couple of years, why do you think apple is hitting smasung with court orders left and right


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> I would say there are at least 3 iPhone models. There are definitely enough differences between the 3G, 4, and 5 for them to be considered unique.
> 
> That percentage seems to be going to the wrong way for Apple, though. While I am an Android user, it still shocks me to see how quickly things have turned.


Apple indeed have currently 3 models. iPhone 4 the 4S and iPhone 5. The 3G was decommissioned last year when the 5 came out. But note that the 4 is only available in 8GB and the 4S is available on 16GB while the 5 is available on all "flavors"

so not sure if the previous iPhones can qualify as true choices since not all options are available on those.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

To be clear...the biggest surprise I had from these latest statistics was how small the BlackBerry and Windows marketshares were.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> To be clear...the biggest surprise I had from these latest statistics was how small the BlackBerry and Windows marketshares were.


As a previous Blackberry user (I still have my 4 Blackberry phones) I'm not surprised at all. Rim (now Blackberry) just didn't see the writing on the wall, kept putting out the same phones with different model numbers (Blackberry users know what I mean) and just didn't get with the program, holding on to the past.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> But isn't Samsung beating Apple all by itself?


Yupper. I have 4 Android phones, my first being the Nexus One. Presently I'm using the Samsung SGII, going to get the NoteII today or tomorrow. In Sept. I may upgrade again to the SGIV or the NoteIII. Samsung just puts out a great product.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Yupper. I have 4 Android phones, my first being the Nexus One. Presently I'm using the Samsung SGII, going to get the NoteII today or tomorrow. In Sept. I may upgrade again to the SGIV or the NoteIII. Samsung just puts out a great product.


See, that's why I am an Android guy, I HATE Samsung phones. Everyone I know that has one has had issues, ranging form mildly annoying to worst phone ever made. I'm an HTC guy.

But Samsung works for you, you like them, and that's great. And that's the great part of Android, choices.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> See, that's why I am an Android guy, I HATE Samsung phones. Everyone I know that has one has had issues, ranging form mildly annoying to worst phone ever made. I'm an HTC guy.
> 
> But Samsung works for you, you like them, and that's great. And that's the great part of Android, choices.


HTC makes great product. I used a Inspire until I upgraded to the SGII, Missy is now using the Inspire (in her words "A upgrade from the iphone."). Of course all my Android phones have been rooted and running various custom roms, another advantage to Android.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I was always a huge Blackberry fan, had every model, have a drawer to my right that's like a museum going back to the pager type devices. Now I just rely on Apple to treat me right, click on few links at 3am once per year during the pre-order period, a new device shows up, and transition in a few minutes with a back-up and restore. Hopefully I'm now good until they put me in the ground, or something else comes along.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Interesting statistics. I got my wife an iPhone 4S because she didn't really like the original Droid she was using and is more comfortable with the iPhone. I have a Droid Razr Mazz and am very pleased with it. I'll stay with Android. Even one of my kids says that after 3 iPhones he's getting an Android phone next time. He just got a Samsung Galaxy Tab that he really likes and wants to have just one common platform to use.


----------

